# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Iaplc 2015

## Shadow

IAPLC 2015 open for submission
https://www.iaplc.com/en/app/info.html

IAPLC2015.jpg

----------


## Shadow

To those who want to use the same scape to compete to other competition, ADA made additional rule:

*Dear Applicants for IAPLC 2015*
As for IAPLC 2015, the online application was schedule to be opened on April 1. However, we are now ready and decided to start the application on March 25.

For details of the rules and regulations are available on our official website and flyers. *Please note that it is strictly prohibited to apply identical work to other contests*, or to use other people’s names on your work.* Any violation of the rules and regulation may result in being disqualified regardless of the world ranking of the work announced.

*The images of a layout tank in different photo cut or format are considered as an identical work*.

*The submission of the identical work to the following ADA-authorized local contests being held around the world are approved only if the applicant shall not release the work by the Internet, publication or any distribution media prior to the official result announcement by ADA.

▼*ADA-Authorized Local Contests in the World*
USA
AGA International Aquascaping Contest
Organizer：Aquatic Gardeners Association

Germany
European Aquatic Plants Layout Contest (EAPLC)
Organizer：European Aquaristics GmbH

Thiland
Thailand Best Aquascaper Contest (TBAC)
Organizer：ADA Thailand

India
The Great Indian Aquascaping Contest（TGIAC）
Organizer：Still Water Aquatics

----------


## Gavan

noob scaper here will wait for bro shadow's submitted FTS, and the teaser photos leading up to it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

So shadow this year which contest will you take part in IAPLC or IIAC?

----------


## Shadow

Have not decided yet. Worst case ignore the rule and submit both  :Laughing: 

Logically IIAC have better chance for me, IIAC also have better judges that IAPLC. Many of IAPLC judges do not even know how to scape. Furthermore, IAPLC without bigger tank, I'm stuck at rank 1X-2X or lower  :Opps:

----------


## Shadow

less than 2 weeks before the dateline, have you taken your photo yet?  :Opps:

----------


## Gavan

sir Robert, you going to tease us with sneak preview shots as usual?  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kennethc

Go, sir Robert, go! Can't wait to see your work.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Shadow



----------


## Shadow



----------


## Shadow

less than 2 hours to go (Tokyo time)

----------


## Shadow

Latest news:

International Aquatic Plants layout Contest 2015
Upcoming Schedule

IAPLC 2015 reached its entry deadline on May 31. This year, record-breaking 2,545 entries were received from 68 countries and areas. We thank all the entrants for taking part in the contest!

This year’s contest will be carried out as follows:

Mid-June: Initial screening to select Top 100 works
Early to Mid-July: Evaluation by international judges
Late July: IAPLC 2015 final results
Early to Mid-August: Ranking announcement to individuals by post 
August 30: IAPLC 2015 Results broadcasted on USTREAM*
＊After the public announcement, contest prizes and certificates will be sent to the winners.

*The Nature Aquarium Party won’t be held, this year.* IAPLC 2015 final results will be announced in the special USTREAM program. We will keep you posted on contest progress through the IAPLC official website.

----------


## Shadow

Result is out, you can get the full rank list 1-2000 from link bellow:
http://jp.iaplc.com/results15/pdf/ia...rldranking.pdf

From Singapore, some of the name was written in Chinese, forgive me if I wrote wrongly  :Smile: 
46 Robertus Hartono
56 Roger Goh
469 Wan Ling Kau
486 Terence Tan
575 Chen Jian Xiong?
647 Zhang liang yi?
698 Zhaorong Lim
740 Ivan Chan
915 Ou Zhen An?
1167 Chee Keong Ong
1178 Hock Zhang Peh
1253 Kew Wen Bin?
1264 Mia Yong Yap
1422 Yeow Tong Cheng
1461 Wang Wan Ling?
1485 Eng Hock Seow
1496 Kenny Oh
1534 Bryan Teo
1759 Simon Wong

You can also watch from you tube from the link below:

----------


## fireblade

congrats to all participants!

----------


## 14litre

> Result is out, you can get the full rank list 1-2000 from link bellow:
> http://jp.iaplc.com/results15/pdf/ia...rldranking.pdf
> 
> You can also watch from you tube from the link below:


Congratulations for the top 50.
Congratulations to winners from Singapore too.

Do you have the direct link to your masterpiece?

----------


## lantian69

Congrats to Shadow for getting No.46 !!

----------


## limz_777

Nice Robert, showing a lot of depth, is the rocks L shape or all rocks behind?

----------


## Shadow

> Congratulations for the top 50.
> Congratulations to winners from Singapore too.
> 
> Do you have the direct link to your masterpiece?




The rest of the detail:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...563#post827563

----------


## Shadow

> Congrats to Shadow for getting No.46 !!


This year wasn't that great, it is getting harder and harder. I can't even get the same rocks which make it look weird, unbalance.

----------


## Shadow

> Nice Robert, showing a lot of depth, is the rocks L shape or all rocks behind?


Its an L shape, behind is ADA amazonia all the way to the top  :Laughing:

----------


## lantian69

U are the best in SG liao. My 1st attempt, gotten No.740 😭😭😭

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

My first attempt is 869, years ago  :Laughing:

----------


## AQMS

> U are the best in SG liao. My 1st attempt, gotten No.740 


At least you get numbered... :Grin: 




> My first attempt is 869, years ago


Still the man to beat...

----------


## lantian69

Hahaha, more to learn from everyone here. 

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gavan

congrats to all! many aquascaping shifus to learn from! 

perhaps all who have a journal/thread detailing their road to submission (with pictures of course!) can share their links, like bro Robert? would love to admire them. 

Roger's scape (#56) is available on Fishy Business' Facebook page 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

